# Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO+



## selfbuilt

*Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO+*

*Warning: even more pic heavy than usual! :sweat:*

_*UPDATE JUNE 12, 2012:* This review has been updated with the results of the SR95UT ("Ultimate Thrower"). The SR95UT is a limited edition version of the SR95, with the Luminus SBT-90 emitter. _

_*UPDATE DECEMBER 22, 2012:* The previous limited-edition SR95-UT has been replaced with a new version with even greater throw, the SR95S-UT. Please see my dedicated review of that light for more info._

Welcome to my review of the Olight "mystery light", the new SR95: :wave:











This light may look a lot like the original member of the Search & Rescue line from Olight, the SR90. And it does share a lot of similarities (including the same emitter type, the Luminus SST-90). But there are also a significant number of differences, as you will see below.

Note the external styling of the SR95UT is identical. Scroll for a comparison of the parts that matter … 

*Manufacturer's Specifications for the SR95: *

Equipped with a premium flux bin Luminus SST-90 LED (P bin)
Output and Run Time:	High: 2000 lumens/ 110minutes；Medium: 600 lumens/9.5 hours；Low: 120 lumens/46 hours
Strobe mode:	10 Hertz Strobe
Beam intensity in center:	129,600 candela
Maximum throw: 720 meters
A large capacity 7800mAh 7.4V rechargeable lithium battery pack guarantees long runtimes and is compatible with Olight SR90/91/92 LED flashlights.
Hollow structure in the head reduces weight by 30% compare to traditional sealed packet design.
Hollow structure also allows twice the cooling surface area than that of solid design, and the advanced design utilizes the head, as well as the reflector, to aid in heat dissipation. 
18mm diameter power button ensures ease of use even using thick gloves or in adverse conditions.
Material:	Aluminum body with anti-scratching type III Hard Anodizing
Dimensions:	Length: 325mm, Head Diameter: 90mm Body Tube Diameter: 48.4mm
Weight:	1230.5g
Color:	Black
Charger:	AC 100～220V 50~60HZ input. Recharge under constant current and voltage) 3A/8.4V 
Reflector: High-efficiency, large diameter smooth reflector
Lens: Tough ultra-clear tempering glass, with anti-reflective coating
Striking bezel:	Aluminum body with anti-scratching type III Hard Anodizing
Switch:	Side switch
2 Gold plated, metal O rings
Waterproof rating:	IPX6
Impact resistance: 1.5 (meters) 
Integrated power input socket on the tailcap, with four indicators on the tail for indicating the batteries condition
Included accessories: Carrying strap, AC charger, power cable for charger, user manual, warranty card
MSRP: $450
*Manufacturer's Specifications for the SR95UT (where different from above)*

Luminus SBT-90 LED
Output/Runtime: 60lm (48h), 300lm (10h), 1050lm(1h55min)
Peam Beam Intensity: 168,100 cd
Maximum throw of 820 meters
As you can see in the specs above, the SR95UT differs solely in the choice of emitter used (with corresponding differences in output and throw, which I will describe below).






As my SR95 was an engineering sample, I didn’t know initially what the final packaging would look like. The SR95UT came in full retail packaging (shown above), which includes the new-style presentation case shown on the X6 Marauder (i.e., two-toned black and silver, with metal hinges and closing flaps). There is an identification badge on the top, showing the model. Inside, you find the light with battery handle attached in cut-out foam, along with a charging power cord and transformer, shoulder carrying strap, spare o-rings, warranty card and manual.













From left to right: Redilast Protected 18650; Olight SR95, SR90, SR92; Thrunite TN31.

Dimensions:

*Olight SR95:* Weight: 1,224g (with battery pack), Length: 323mm, Width (bezel): 87mm
*Olight SR95UT:* Weight: 1,221g (with battery pack), Length: 323mm, Width (bezel): 87mm
*Olight SR90:* Weight: 1.6kg (with battery pack), Length: 335mm, Width (bezel): 97mm 
*Olight SR92:* Weight: 1,148g (with battery pack), Length: 271mm, Width (bezel): 98mm
*Thrunite TN31*: Weight: 725g (with 3x 18650 protected cells), Length: 203mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm.

All my build comments below refer jointly to the SR95 and SR95UT. I will discuss the emitters and beam patterns later in this review.

Note that the above weights don't tell the whole story – virtually the entire reduction in weight on the SR95 comes from the head. The new battery pack handle is on slightly lighter than the original model (i.e., SR95 battery is 511g vs 532g for the SR90/92 default battery). So that the means the SR95 head is about ~350g lighter than the SR90 head, despite being only about a centimeter narrower and shorter. oo:

This difference in weight is noticeable, and contributes to giving the SR95 a more comfortable hand-feel (i.e., much better balanced than the SR90, which was front-heavy). It also brings the SR95 more in keeping with some of the smaller recent lights that were starting to narrow the gap to the original SR90's output and throw.

Let's start with the case:














You will note the model number is clearly identified on the label badge (i.e., SR95UT in this case). Overall, this case is very similar to the new style found on the Olight X6 Marauder.

Let's compare the heads. SR95 on the left, SR90 on the right:





And the rest of the SR95:









As before, the SR-series lights use a common battery pack handle, and interchangeable heads. There have been some changes to the battery pack (more on this in a moment). 

Fit and finish has always been are excellent across the SR-series line, and the SR95 is no exception. Even though my sample is an engineering sample, the glossy black anodizing was flawless – there are no chips or scratches. :thumbsup:

Lettering is sharp and clear as always, in bright white against the dark black background. Labels have thoughtfully been kept to a minimum, consistent with the other models of the line. 

SR95UT:





The SR95UT has a unique serial number (reflecting its limited edition status).

The head is where the action is, of course.  The bright blue on/off button is larger now, and the switch feel is a little "softer" (i.e., less force required). The switch is an electronic switch programmed to act like a reverse clicky (i.e., need to release it for the light to turn on). As such, there is a small standby current drain (see measurement later in this review)

The obvious major change to the head is the appearance of new cut-outs that let you see the heatsink assembly below. oo: Olight appears to have been able to drastically reduce the heatsinking mass, while increasing the output of the light (compared to the original SR90). Scroll down to my runtimes to see temperature, output and runtime comparisons. 

The other obvious difference is the reflector assembly, which is slightly smaller now. Scroll down to my beamshots section for pics and a discussion.

One small difference – the front-mounted gold-plated anchor ring for the shoulder strap rotates very easily on my SR95 sample. On most of the other SR-series lights I've tested, the ring was not perfectly flat. This meant it fit into the groove fairly firmly (i.e., could rotate, but was stiff). On the SR95, the ring spins freely – this can actually be rather annoying on the SR95 sample, as it never stops moving. The SR95UT's ring was more stable, as with earlier lights. 

SR95 on the left, SR90 on the right:





Ridge detail has increased on the handle – the checkering rectangles are now about half the size they were previously. Grip was always decent, but I find it is actually improved now. This is good, since this is not a light you would want to drop on your foot. :laughing: Battery capacity has increased, despite a slight drop in weight (see my runtimes later in this review)

The new pack is still fully compatible with the older models. I have tested the new battery pack handle on my SR90 and SR92, and all lights work on all battery packs. :thumbsup:

The light can tailstand.










As always, the charger attaches at the tail-end of the light (just under that rubber protective cover). The battery read-out gauge works as before (press the bottom button, and up to 4 green LEDs light up to let you know the relative charge status of the battery). Note that you need to have the light off for at least a few seconds, and not plugged into the charger, for an accurate charge reading. 










The charger is unchanged from the earlier SR-series lights, and still has the same model number.

*User Interface*

Turn the light on/off by pressing and releasing the big blue button near the head. The electronic switch acts like a reverse clicky.

To change modes, press and hold the switch for more than 1-2 secs. The light cycles between its three output modes, in repeating order (i.e., Lo > Med > Hi). Release the switch to select the mode you want. This is a slight departure from the earlier SR-series lights, which only had two modes (basically, Med and Hi, compared to the SR95's Lo/Med/Hi).

Press and release the electronic mode switch again to turn off (actually a Standby mode). 

There is a "hidden" strobe mode, accessed by double-clicking the electronic switch.

Light has mode memory, and will return to the last constant output mode you set it to after turning off-on.

Light has a "lock-out function" to prevent accidental activation. Cycle through Lo > Med > Hi three time to temporarily deactivate the on/off switch. To unlock, click the switch three times or disconnect and re-attach the battery pack.

To charge the battery pack, connect the cable from the included AC charger/transformer to the port under the rubber cover on the tailcap. There is an LED status indicator on the transformer brick – red means the battery pack is charging, green means it fully charged (or not connected).

For more information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



For a quick video comparison of the SR95 to the SR95UT, and an overview of the retail packaging, see this additional video:



As always, videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

As before, there is no sign of PWM on any level – I believe the light is current-controlled as before. 






I did detect some high frequency circuit noise on the Med level on my SR95, but it was not perceptible by eye (>20 kHz)






Strobe was a typical tactical strobe, 9.6Hz in my testing.

*Standby Drain*

Due to the electronic switch, there is always a standby drain when the battery is fully connected. I measured this as 53uA on my SR95 sample. I don't know for sure how the battery pack is configured, but the 7.4V and 7800mAh spec suggests a 2s3p arrangement (i.e. two series of three 2600mAh 18650 batteries in parallel). That would translate into 16.8 years before the pack would be fully drained - definitely not a problem. 

Olight's "lock-out function" presumably uses an even lower level standby drain, but measuring it isn't possible with my limited setup.

To break these currents, you need to twist the battery pack typically at least one full turn (to break the double spring contact in the head).

*Beamshots:*

Let's start with the regular SR95:










The Luminus SST-90 emitter was well-centered at the base of a very large and deep reflector. The reflector shape has changed somewhat from the SR90 - the SR95 is narrower and deeper. The SR95 reflector had to be narrower, due to the smaller head. The finish is still mainly smooth, but there seems to be a very slight texturing to it now (this shows up as the slightly "fuzzy" looking pictures above). It should still provide excellent throw. 

The SR95UT uses the Luminus SBT-90 emitter:









(as an aside, you can see they are still using the same black mask for the SST-90 die on the SR95UT's SBT-90).

The most obvious visual difference is that the big round emitter dome is missing on the SR95UT. In actual fact, the SBT-90 does have a covering, but it is very thin over the emitter die -resulting in improved light transmission for focusing. However, the maximum luminous flux of the SBT-90 is considerably lower than the current SST-90s (especially the premium bin used in the SR95). Note that the actual die size is the same (i.e., 3mm x 3mm).

Note also that this is different from end-user "de-doming", a popular SST-90 mod here. While this may increase the throw on your SR90/95 sample, there is a risk of catastrophic failure to the emitter die if you attempt this. Also, lifespan of the emitter is presumably considerably reduced (i.e., there's a reason why the covering dome is there in the first place). It stands to reason that if Luminus could make a stable SBT-90-style emitter with the higher luminous flux capacity of the SST-90, they would. 

To help you compare, here are some side-by-side pics – first the SR95 on the left, SR90 on the right:









And now the SR95UT on the left, SR95 on the right:





And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their respective battery pack, on Max, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































First thing to notice about the SR95 is that it is putting out more light overall than the SR90, but the max spillbeam width is narrower (i.e., the overall spill is brighter on the SR95, although it isn't as wide). The throw seems slightly improved as well, with the extra output likely compensating for the slightly smaller head/reflector (scroll down for the direct throw and output measures).

Don't be concerned about the apparent distortions in the corona around the hotspot on the SR95 – that's an artifact of the ridiculously close distance to the wall.  In real life, the SR90 actually seems to have more artifacts in the corona at intermediate distances. Although you can't really see it, here are a couple of close ups of the hotspot at ~8m from the wall.









There is definitely more light in the corona of the SR95. Also, don't get hung up on the tint differences – some of that is just due to the camera's auto white balance. My SR95 is a touch on the warm side, and the SR90 was definitely on the cool side of cool white. But as always, YMMV …

As for the SR95UT, you can see that it puts out a brighter and much more tightly focused hotspot. Overall output is less, consistent with the specs. 

For outdoor beamshots, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 






Again, you can tell that the SR95 puts out more light overall than the older SR90. It also has a broader hotspot (due to the brighter corona again). Peak throw is only slightly improved on the SR95 (although the advantage is more noticeable in real life than the pics above).

The real stand-out is the SR95UT oo: – thanks to the much more focused beam, you get a tighter and brighter hotspot. Overall spill is dimmer of course, in keeping with the lower overall lumen output.

Here is a blow-up of the center of the images, to allow you to compare the SR95 and SR95UT hotspots and coronas:






Scroll down to my Summary Tables for actual beam distance and overall output measures.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables.






_Note that my SR90 was from one of the first batches of this light, and relative output is likely to have increased since then. Olight currently cites 1750 lumens for the SR90, which is believable._

The SR95 clearly has more output and throw than my SR90. I suspect much of this is higher throw is the result of the higher output, as the SR95 reflector is slightly smaller. According to Olight, the extra output on the SR95 is due to a premium high output P-bin SST-90 used in this model.

As expected, the SR95UT has less output overall – although my ~1300 lumen estimate is higher than the manufacturer's specs. What is truly impressive is the throw – this is by far the furthest throwing reflector-based single-LED light I've tested to date. :bow: 

Now, I know people are very sensitive to minor differences in raw lux @1m numbers for these lights.  But as with lightboxes, you can only really compare throw values to other lights tested with the same meter, under common conditions (i.e., calibrations vary, sometimes widely). Up until now, the light meter used for beam intensity/distance measures in all my summary tables has been the budget Cer CT1330B (which is generally believed around here to commonly have lower numbers than some others lux meters). I recently picked up the slightly more expensive budget-model V&A VA8050, which gave me ~12-15% higher lux readings on average.

As I have no idea which of these lux meters is closer to the "true" reading, I have recently ordered a proper NIST-calibrated and certified Extech meter. This should resolve the matter, and I will update this review with new throw measures once it arrives. In the meantime, I will present both the Cer and V&A meter findings.






Ok, with the V&A meter, you can see the SR95UT just about breaks through the 200K lux @1m level. oo: Again, we will have to wait for the NIST-calibrated meter for the most accurate measure. But it looks like my SR95UT samples exceeds on both output and throw measures (which makes sense – if my sample is brighter overall than spec, throw should also be increased). :thumbsup:

_*UPDATE JUNE 13, 2012:* There has been some discussion of how variable the SR90 can be in overall output. Here is a table showing how my estimate lumens stack up against manufacturer specs. You will note my SR90 is something of an outlier:






I believe this can be easily explained by the wide output range used for SST-90 emitter binning by Luminus. We are all used to Cree bins that typically only differ by a consistent ~7% over each bin range. In constrast, Luminus uses a variable bin range, sometimes exceeding a 20% difference within a given bin. That's a lot more variability, and means two lights with emitters from the same bin could be as much as 20% different in output. Moreover, the availability of a specific bin is never guaranteed by the light manufacturer - it is quite possible that they have had to use more than one defined output bin over the production run of the SR90. If so, that would translate into potentially up ~40% difference between samples.

You will note that my SR95 is at least 40% brighter overall than my early model SR90. Given that runtime on a common battery is not all that different (see analysis below), that would suggest the output gain has come from use of a higher output bin and not by driving the emitter harder. Given the variability reported for SR90 output, I strongly suspect that two different output bins were used over time. You could thus expect anywhere between ~1-40% difference between any two SR90 samples. My SR90 is likely just a lower performing member of the lower output bin used._

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

First off, here is how the SR95 compares to the SR90 – both on its new battery pack, and on the older SR90 pack - in an estmated lumen scale.






As you can see, not only has output increased on the SR95, but so has runtime. oo:

The output increase is likely due mainly to the higher SST-90 output bin (although it may also be driven slightly harder too). The longer runtime is clearly due to increased capacity in the battery pack (i.e., compare the SR95 head on the different battery packs). I would estimate SR95 battery pack capacity has increased by up to ~20% from the earlier SR90/92 battery pack. :thumbsup:

The SR90 maintained a perfectly flat stabilization, but my SR95 shows a slight drop-off over time. This made me wonder about heat, so I did a comparison with a thermal probe in place, as illustrated below. 











The black and gray lines represent temperature, and should be read off the right-hand y-axis scale.

The SR95 maintains perfectly flat thermal regulation (around ~38o​C), as the output drops slightly over time. In contrast, the SR90's surface temperature slowly rises over the course of the run, reaching a max around ~37o​C. This is actually what I expected to see, given the differing regulation patterns in my lightbox.

The take-home message here is that the SR95 does NOT run that much hotter than the SR90, despite the greatly reduced mass in the head. oo: Recall that total head mass has dropped by ~350g (i.e., a full third of the SR90's head weight).

So, in other words, with the SR95 you get greater output (due mainly to a higher flux bin), in a head that has a third less mass than the SR90, with only a nominal increase in surface temperature. :twothumbs

Here is how the SR95 and SR95UT compare to the high-output competition, using my standard relative lightbox output scale:










And finally, here they are against the really high-output lights, like the Olight X6 and the Titanium Innovations L35 HID (back in an estimated lumen output scale):






SR95 performance is excellent for a SST-90-equipped light driven to these levels. Note however that my runtimes for the SR95 were slightly lower than Olight's specs.

For the SR95UT, runtime was generally comparable to the SR95 – just with lower overall output (as you would expect from the SBT-90 emitter). But my output estimates for the SR95UT are noticeably higher than Olight's specs (and thus consistent with the slightly lower runtime observed).

_*UPDATE DECEMBER 23, 2012*: I have done a few more thermal measurement tests, without fan cooling, in my more recent SR95S-UT review. The relevant observation for the standard SR95 is shown below:






As you can see, without fan cooling, the SR95 gets very warm - nearly 65 degrees Celsius, over the course of the run (with fan cooling, it never reached even 40 degrees). But the main thing to observe above is that the SR95 just slowly drops in output on Hi - but at an accelerated rate when no cooling is applied. In constrast, the new SR95S-UT has a thermal step-down feature, which kicked in once the surface temperature reached the low 50s (degrees Celsius). See that review for more details._

*Potential Issues*

Due to the electronic switch, all the SR-series lights have a stand-by current when the battery is fully connected – but it is negligible at 53uA on my sample. The "lock-out" mode is likely even lower. You can break these currents by unscrewing the battery handle by a full-turn.

While the SR95 is greatly reduced in weight from the SR90 (and is better balanced), it is still a substantial light. I recommend use of the included should strap.

Recharge time for a depleted battery was about 5 hours in my testing (i.e. from the point when the protection circuit has been tripped, to when the green light comes on the charging transformer). This is not unreasonable, given the increased storage capacity of the pack. 

Due to the cut-outs in the head, cleaning may be an issue.

*Preliminary Observations*

So, let's see if I can sum this up simply: the SR95 is smaller and lighter than the SR90, but with more output and throw, and even long-lasting battery performance. Oh, and it doesn't run any hotter either. :twothumbs

That is not usually the kind of opening paragraph I get to string together.  All things being equal, something typically has to give (i.e. if you shrink a reflector, throw drops – if you increase the output, heat rises and runtime drops – etc.). The reason this is not the case here is that Olight has made _simultaneous_ improvements across the board. Specifically:


Output has increased by using a premium P flux bin (and not by over-driving, thus sparing heat and runtime)
Thermal management has been significantly improved allowing a reduction in size and weight, without significantly increased heat. 
Since the weight has been reduced mainly from the head, the SR95 feels a lot better balanced now, with a more appropriate center of gravity near the switch.
The greater output more than compensates for the reduction in the reflector size, so overall throw is still increased (though not by as much as overall output has increased)
The battery pack capacity has increased by up to ~20%, with a slight reduction in weight. Significantly, the new pack is still fully compatible with the older SR90/92 heads, and even the charger remains constant.
The circuit has been updated with a true Lo mode now (still has Med/Hi and hidden Strobe, as before)
The build features a more rakish design with cut-outs showing some the head internals. Oh, and they have tossed in a bigger switch button.
These changes are a welcome update to the line. Frankly, some of the competition had been creeping into the SR90's output space – providing nearly as good output and/or throw, but in a smaller, more portable size. 

Of course, what this also means is that there is basically no reason to buy a SR90 anymore – the SR95 is an improvement in just about every sense. I can only presume Olight plans to discontinue the older SR90 model. 

That being said, is it worth it to you upgrade from a SR90? I am always loathe to make specific recommendations, as your needs may vary. You have to ask yourself - do I really need the extra couple of hundred lumens for a full 2000 lumen light? Or the extra 10 mins of runtime on Hi? Or the small increase in raw lux @1m? Or the extra Lo mode? Maybe yes, maybe no.  Personally, the main compelling feature for me is the 20% lower overall weight and the much better balance. In my testing, it makes the SR95 far more comfortable to carry around than its predecessor.

Without a doubt, the SR95UT has greatest throw I've seen to date in a reflectored light. The SR95 still provides greater throw than the original SR90, but is mainly distinguished by the increased overall output. If you are interested in maximum throw, and are willing to forgo some overall output, the SR95UT is the clear throw king at the moment. :wave:

_*UPDATE DECEMBER 22, 2012:* The previous limited-edition SR95-UT has been replaced with a new version with even greater throw, the SR95S-UT. Please see my dedicated review of that light for more info._

----

SR95 and SR95UT provided by Olight for review.


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thank you for the detailed review, it looks I will have to wait for the Olight SR95UT, as it will have more throw.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thankyou so much for the review  - Hopefully I can get the UT version soon


----------



## rickypanecatyl

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Excellent review again! Though this may beat the SR90 in every area, I think the SR90 deserves a tribute for holding the position it did so long in this day of rapidly evolving lights! I'm picturing a CPF get together with melodramatic music and some cake... both lemon and berry filling in a white cake


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Nice review! 

It's a better light than SR90, but where are all the extra lumen go? 600 extra lumens but only slight increase in throw.:thinking:
The UT is rated 1000 lumen, losing the dome should only lose 30%, should still have 1400lumen on the UT, I wonder if the UT is driven less than 9Amp or using a lower bin? 

Can't wait to see the review on UT. SR90 de-dome get 180K lux/1300 OTF, The UT might not be able to beat that.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



ma_sha1 said:


> It's a better light than SR90, but where are all the extra lumen go? 600 extra lumens but only slight increase in throw.:thinking:


The reflector has a different shape (i.e. narrower and deeper), and has a slight level of texturing. That must explain why most of those extra lumens found their way into the spill. In real life, what you notice most is the brighter corona/spill at intermediate distances on the SR95.

Here are some extra pics, to help compare the reflectors:












rickypanecatyl said:


> I think the SR90 deserves a tribute for holding the position it did so long in this day of rapidly evolving lights! I'm picturing a CPF get together with melodramatic music and some cake... both lemon and berry filling in a white cake


:lolsign: A retirement party for the SR90! :laughing:

There certainly seems to be a lot interest in the "Ultimate Thrower" UT version of the new SR95, even though the overall output is cut in half. FYI, I understand the SR95UT will only be a limited run (likely limited to the availability of the emitter).


----------



## EV_007

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Nice write up as usual. I've been eyeing on of these monster lights for awhile now.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

lol i ordered a sr90 last night off ebay


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> lol i ordered a sr90 last night off ebay


Got mine Thursday. :laughing:


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> Got mine Thursday. :laughing:





lol well its going to be a while before a bunch of people get their sr95s and whatnot and we find out the nuances of the light or if there are any small issues olight still has to work out and make small revisions etc

and i only paid $290 on ebay for the sr90... not quite 450 

STILL i think its hilarious that i finally pull the trigger and the next day this pops up


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Yeah I hear ya guys! I Scored a SR90 as well for $220 but I love it! It's a beast o a light. I dedomed it as well and it's pretty awesome. So I'm not too disappointed, though I haven't heard of any rumors of this new light until I read this thread. Looking forward to the SR95UT!


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



djans1397 said:


> Yeah I hear ya guys! I Scored a SR90 as well for $220 but I love it! It's a beast o a light. I dedomed it as well and it's pretty awesome. So I'm not too disappointed, though I haven't heard of any rumors of this new light until I read this thread. Looking forward to the SR95UT!



yes i am looking forward to the UT as well, i did not hear anything either until this thread

from the looks of it this light looks like the sr90 but smaller, bigger battery and slightly more output (it almost looks like they were trying to shrink the size, not improve the output by leaps and bounds) but the beamshots will sort all of that out!

i will be de-doming mine as well


----------



## NorthernStar

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Outstanding review!!! 

I realy must have the SR95 Intimidator even though it might take a while before it´s available at my dealer. I don´t know what the retail price will be at my dealer,but if i can´t afford to buy it my self i will definitely put this flashlight on the top of my wish list of chrismas gifts.

I look forward to read/watch a review of the SR95UT and see beamshots of it.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

What do you guys think about the new P Bin in the original SR90? I think this could be the most desirable performance setup... oh well....


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



vinhnguyen54 said:


> What do you guys think about the new P Bin in the original SR90? I think this could be the most desirable performance setup... oh well....



I want to see that de-dome in SR55 UT or TM20 instead, size matters,
Here is a shameless plug to my Tiny Monster mag Triple 219:


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

So _finally_, after 2.5 years, my Olight SR90 has been knocked off its perch in terms of the output & throw combination for a single led mass-produced light (ie. not semi-custom [email protected]) by Olight.

I bought it more as a proof-of-concept for how leds were starting to encroach in HID territory rather than for a practical light to use. It will occupy a proud space in my display cabinet for many more years.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

cant wait to see side by side comparison of sr90 vs sr95


----------



## MichaelW

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I re-read the B&L of the SST-90, there isn't an 'O' bin, because that might be confused with '0', right?
SBT-90 is the same size as SST, just the optical size is smaller-from sans dome. In your 'Note', it would helpful to add 'apparent' before size.
The new heatsink design seems to use much smaller apertures, if crud/dirt/mud/rocks [pebbles] get in there, how easy is it to clean/extract?
20% more battery capacity, 2200 to 2600mAh 18650s?

I'd like to see the SR51 get upgrade to SR55, with U3 xm-l and 1,000 lumens, for $150; for use mere mortals, and not destined for [exclusive] institutional use.
Also for this hypothetical SR55: 'fuzzy' smooth reflector instead of OP, improved grip, improved heatsink, and possibly 3x 18650-but that might entail a larger diameter body.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



djans1397 said:


> though I haven't heard of any rumors of this new light until I read this thread.


Yeah, first I heard of it was two weeks ago when Olight asked me to review it.  They certainly kept the wraps on this one pretty well



vinhnguyen54 said:


> What do you guys think about the new P Bin in the original SR90? I think this could be the most desirable performance setup... oh well....


It is interesting to me how most here seem focused on max throw. I guess maybe it is the extreme size of these lights that makes people want to squeeze out the most throw as technically possible?

But having tested a lot of high-output lights, I'm thinking we've reach the point where it doesn't matter so much beyond a certain point - I can't actually see the things these lights are illuminating at multiple-hundred yard distances. Given that, I'd much rather go for the lighter weight and better balance of the SR95 than a SR90 build with this output bin in it. Squeezing a few more peak throw lumens isn't really worth it to me. :shrug:



easilyled said:


> I bought it more as a proof-of-concept for how leds were starting to encroach in HID territory rather than for a practical light to use.


This is a good point, and one I've been reminded of as I've lugged the two lights around this past week - I can actually carry the SR95 like a flashlight. 

What I mean by that is that I find myself walking with it in a traditional underhand grip all the time, even when off (i.e., my thumb on the button, the light pointed straight ahead of me). With the SR90, I find myself carrying it like a one-sided dumbell (i.e., grip the body, but the head is pointed to the ground) - I only hoist it up and point ahead of me when it is on. 

The SR95 actually feels like a real flashlight, not a demonstration concept.



jmpaul320 said:


> cant wait to see side by side comparison of sr90 vs sr95


Coming soon! My subjective impression is the SR95 has a more generally useful beam, due to the extra light in the corona at intermediate distances. But I haven't taken it out to the 100+ yard level yet.



MichaelW said:


> SBT-90 is the same size as SST, just the optical size is smaller-from sans dome. In your 'Note', it would helpful to add 'apparent' before size.


Thank, I'll look up the specs on the SBT ... for now, I've taken out the size reference.



> The new heatsink design seems to use much smaller apertures, if crud/dirt/mud/rocks [pebbles] get in there, how easy is it to clean/extract?


I've just made a general comment about cleaning could be an issue. Subjectively, I don't think it will be too bad, as the assembly underneath seems fairly well sealed (and the openings are large enough you could insert things to flush out any accummulated debris). But I too would appreciated more info from the the manufacturer, or other users experiences.



> 20% more battery capacity, 2200 to 2600mAh 18650s?


AFAIK, Olight never gave the capacity specs of the original SR90/92 battery pack. This current pack is rated at 7800mAh, and is about 20% longer-lasting than the old pack. It is hard to extrapolate, not knowing exactly how it is constructed. :shrug:



> I'd like to see the SR51 get upgrade to SR55, with U3 xm-l and 1,000 lumens, for $150; for use mere mortals, and not destined for institutional use.


Yeah, I think a ~1000 lumens and a deep reflector for reasonble throw is more than fine for actual use in the real world, even S&R. That's why I keep my SR51 (with primaries) in the trunk of my car, not my SR90. 

Of course, you are talking to a guy that still uses a pocket light on a ~80 lumen output mode with a diffuser for walking the dog ...


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I too have an SR51 and love it! It has become my "EDC" dog walking light at night. Great combo of throw AND spill. An upgrade of this model would definitely find its way into my home! Lugging around my SR90 has mostly been with the supplied strap and even then it still carries like a big brick hanging off my shoulder. Looking forward to beam shots Selfbuilt!!! Thanks for the awesome review as always :thumbsup:


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

now i must ask the next question (may be getting ahead of myself with this one)

sr95 de-domed? 



selfbuilt said:


> Coming soon! My subjective impression is the SR95 has a more generally useful beam, due to the extra light in the corona at intermediate distances. But I haven't taken it out to the 100+ yard level yet.



that makes sense... sr95 ad is only claiming an additional 10 yards of "throw" over the sr90, all the extra power must be going into the spill - which would make sense that they develop the UT model for us throw junkies 

speaking of which my sr90 just shipped from ebay today lol. going to play with this one for a few months while reviews and opinions propagate of both the sr95 and UT


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Selfbuilt,

I totally understand by what you mean having a light that throws up to a certain level would be adequate. As a matter of fact even a Scorpion V2 has plenty of good throw already. And for general use I prefer 100% pure flood! But it's just nice to have at least one light in your collection that you know will throw to extends that your eyes can't see anyways. A lot of SR90 buyers I know buys it just for the thrills of throw and output and not much of its practicality or it's intended purpose. 

I bought a lot of light based on your review. The most recent would be a Thrunite TN31! I LOVE IT! For my use it's impractical as heck but I love the throw! With what said I would think it would be a cool idea if the heads are interchangeable on these monster Olight SR lights so that we can have throw or massive spill. They might sell less light this way but sell more accessories. I am sorry for really going off the topic on the SR95. I will wait to see beamshots of the TN31 VS these bad boys to decided if I need more novelty lights. 

Thank You for all your reviews!


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



vinhnguyen54 said:


> I will wait to see beamshots of the TN31 VS these bad boys to decided if I need more novelty lights.



all of my lights except my keychain light are novelty lights LOL


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I assume that the SR95 and the UT version, will come in the standard Olight metal case??


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Nice review! Nice light and good thing I did not buy SR90 just yet


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> all of my lights except my keychain light are novelty lights LOL



Same here!!!


----------



## RedForest UK

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> now i must ask the next question (may be getting ahead of myself with this one)
> 
> sr95 de-domed?




The UT version is effectively a de-domed version of the SR95. It uses an emitter with the same die but no dome. I think it maintains a thin optical silicone layer however, so it should have a longer life than simply a de-domed SST-90


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



RedForest UK said:


> The UT version is effectively a de-domed version of the SR95. It uses an emitter with the same die but no dome. I think it maintains a thin optical silicone layer however, so it should have a longer life than simply a de-domed SST-90



But why half the lumen if it's just loosing the dome?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

*"I bought it more as a proof-of-concept for how leds were starting to encroach in HID territory rather than for a practical light to use."*

I'm going to have to respectfully disagree on this one. I have a 6 yr old 75w HID (Barn Burner) that, to me at least, is more practical to carry than a supersize flashlight style torch, puts out about 8500L and throws almost 1,000,000 lux at 1m (tested by me at 950k+). With a new battery pack it could get about 1:15 runtime. My biggest surprise when using this light for the first time is how compact, lightweight and easy to carry it is. 

To put that in perspective, you could stack *8* SR-95s together all aimed at the same target and not out throw a Barn Burner. And it would take 4 of them stacked to equal the total output.

I firmly believe there will be no LED lights built anytime soon (in our lifetime even?) that will equal the performance of a Barn Burner with equal portability. Of course LEDs do have their own advantages.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Will the UT version be numbered, if there will be only made 240 of them?


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

interesting spec comparison

sr90 1750lm 126kcd 710m max throw
sr95 2000lm 129.6kcd 720m max throw
sr95ut 1050lm 168.1kcd 820m max throw


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

We don't know for sure of these number until we have selfbuilt tested the SR95UT too. That way we will have a correct set of specs. At the very least relatively correct. 




jmpaul320 said:


> interesting spec comparison
> 
> sr90 1750lm 126kcd 710m max throw
> sr95 2000lm 129.6kcd 720m max throw
> sr95ut 1050lm 168.1kcd 820m max throw


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Colonel Sanders said:


> *"I bought it more as a proof-of-concept for how leds were starting to encroach in HID territory rather than for a practical light to use."*
> 
> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree on this one. I have a 6 yr old 75w HID (Barn Burner) that, to me at least, is more practical to carry than a supersize flashlight style torch, puts out about 8500L and throws almost 1,000,000 lux at 1m (tested by me at 950k+). With a new battery pack it could get about 1:15 runtime. My biggest surprise when using this light for the first time is how compact, lightweight and easy to carry it is.
> 
> To put that in perspective, you could stack *8* SR-95s together all aimed at the same target and not out throw a Barn Burner. And it would take 4 of them stacked to equal the total output.
> 
> I firmly believe there will be no LED lights built anytime soon (in our lifetime even?) that will equal the performance of a Barn Burner with equal portability. Of course LEDs do have their own advantages.



The key words I used are _starting to encroach_ which implies "just beginning to compete"
Comparing the SR90 to a 75W HID is hardly fair since the SR90 consumes nothing like 75W. 
At least compare it to an HID consuming a similar wattage and then remember that I said "just beginning" 
LEDs still have a long way to go but it isn't as long as it used to be when it would have been considered completely ridiculous.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Somehow I have a strong feeling that within my lifetime I will see a led light that matches the level of your barn burner. Audi a8 is already replacing their hid car headlights with LEDs. Luminous already have 6000 lumen led! And plus I am a healthy 26 years old so if nothing goes terribly wrong I hink I do have reasons to believe so.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



vinhnguyen54 said:


> Somehow I have a strong feeling that within my lifetime I will see a led light that matches the level of your barn burner. Audi a8 is already replacing their hid car headlights with LEDs. Luminous already have 6000 lumen led! And plus I am a healthy 26 years old so if nothing goes terribly wrong I hink I do have reasons to believe so.



lol im also 26... just looking at how far leds have come in the last 10 years id say this is accurate... in 10 years from now well all probably be reminiscing at how the xml was the go to led for many lights and how it will probably be replaced by the omgbbqsuperbrightinfinitewarriorsword+1 led or something


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Colonel Sanders said:


> *"I bought it more as a proof-of-concept for how leds were starting to encroach in HID territory rather than for a practical light to use."*
> 
> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree on this one. I have a 6 yr old 75w HID (Barn Burner) that, to me at least, is more practical to carry than a supersize flashlight style torch, puts out about 8500L and throws almost 1,000,000 lux at 1m (tested by me at 950k+). With a new battery pack it could get about 1:15 runtime. My biggest surprise when using this light for the first time is how compact, lightweight and easy to carry it is.
> 
> To put that in perspective, you could stack *8* SR-95s together all aimed at the same target and not out throw a Barn Burner. And it would take 4 of them stacked to equal the total output.
> 
> I firmly believe there will be no LED lights built anytime soon (in our lifetime even?) that will equal the performance of a Barn Burner with equal portability. Of course LEDs do have their own advantages.



Ok Mr Sanders (Stephen)... I think I want my light back now please :mecry:


----------



## Colonel Sanders

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Sorry, Dan! :devil:  However, I do know where another is. PM me if interested. 

*"The key words I used are starting to encroach which implies "just beginning to compete"
Comparing the SR90 to a 75W HID is hardly fair since the SR90 consumes nothing like 75W. 
At least compare it to an HID consuming a similar wattage and then remember that I said "just beginning" 
LEDs still have a long way to go but it isn't as long as it used to be when it would have been considered completely ridiculous."*

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## chesterqw

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

so... it is time to sell the sr90 for the sr95!?


----------



## AEHaas

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

When is the full production model being released?


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



chesterqw said:


> so... it is time to sell the sr90 for the sr95!?



i got mine for about 300 on ebay, so as far as price to output ratio i am going to have fun with my sr90 for the summer until the price drops  or maybe i will check out the UT version but it will probably be hard to get


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

It turns out I wont need the SR95 after all. As my TN31 pumps out more lux at 1m than my SR90!! I don't know whether to be happy I have a "special" TN31 or sad I only discovered it was special after buying the SR90. :huh:


----------



## jfl

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> It turns out I wont need the SR95 after all. As my TN31 pumps out more lux at 1m than my SR90!! I don't know whether to be happy I have a "special" TN31 or sad I only discovered it was special after buying the SR90. :huh:



I'm really curious - how many lux at 1m does your TN31 generate?


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jfl said:


> I'm really curious - how many lux at 1m does your TN31 generate?



111861 calculating back from 6.4 metres. 101171 for sr90. My m3c4, tc40, tm11 are all pretty much in line with selfbuilt's measurements as is the sr90. My tn30 is only 27000 compared to his 40250 though. Tempted to venture outside and try the big 2 at longer but its 140am. I live in a built-up area, and there's no-one to help. :thinking:


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> 111861 calculating back from 6.4 metres. 101171 for sr90. My m3c4, tc40, tm11 are all pretty much in line with selfbuilt's measurements as is the sr90. My tn30 is only 27000 compared to his 40250 though. Tempted to venture outside and try the big 2 at longer but its 140am. I live in a built-up area, and there's no-one to help. :thinking:


Do hope, that the SR95 UT will be brighter (and throw further) than the TN31. TN31 is less expensive, and according Thrunite it throws around 700meters- almost as much as the UT.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

has anyone seen where to preorder the sr95ut? ive only seen going gear taking orders so far

it might be hard to get one of these since they are limited


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> has anyone seen where to preorder the sr95ut? ive only seen going gear taking orders so far
> 
> it might be hard to get one of these since they are limited


I pre-ordered the UT, but not at going gear.


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> Do hope, that the SR95 UT will be brighter (and throw further) than the TN31. TN31 is less expensive, and according Thrunite it throws around 700meters- almost as much as the UT.



Just did another test at 16 metres and you are definitely getting a good 660 to 670 metres with the tn31. You are paying dearly for the extra 100 metres of the UT. At least the s90 and the sr95 will have a bigger spill and hotspot to justify the weight/cost. Not sure about the UT.


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> has anyone seen where to preorder the sr95ut? ive only seen going gear taking orders so far
> 
> it might be hard to get one of these since they are limited



Battery Junction. $450.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> Just did another test at 16 metres and you are definitely getting a good 660 to 670 metres with the tn31. You are paying dearly for the extra 100 metres of the UT. At least the s90 and the sr95 will have a bigger spill and hotspot to justify the weight/cost. Not sure about the UT.


SR-series always have been (very)expensive. SR95(-UT) is no exception. I only hope, that the numbers Olight claims, are true. And not that Olight says it will throw 820meters, but in-real-life it will only throw 650 or less...
Hopefully there will come soon, some more pics (or video) of the throw,beam and spill of both SR95 lights. For now, we can only guess how it will look.

Kinda weird. pre-ordering a light, but having no clue about how it throw, how it looks.. :thinking:


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> SR-series always have been (very)expensive. SR95(-UT) is no exception. I only hope, that the numbers Olight claims, are true. And not that Olight says it will throw 820meters, but in-real-life it will only throw 650 or less...
> Hopefully there will come soon, some more pics (or video) of the throw,beam and spill of both SR95 lights. For now, we can only guess how it will look.
> 
> Kinda weird. pre-ordering a light, but having no clue about how it throw, how it looks.. :thinking:



yeah, i am going to wait, even if i have to hunt for a used one in the market place in the future... i just spent 300 on a sr90 to dedome and 80 on a dry 3 xml


----------



## yliu

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I love the design of the heat sink! 

I'm disappointed that Olight haven't made the light completely waterproof, IPX6 rating


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> ...
> Of course, you are talking to a guy that still uses a pocket light on a ~80 lumen output mode with a diffuser for walking the dog ...


Yes, but what light is the dog carrying? 

Brightnorm

PS: What of the possibility of a TM11 Tiny Monster-type body (4x18650) for a shorter light with longer runtime, or would that reduce heatsinking ability?

PPS: Excellent review (as usual)


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> yeah, i am going to wait, even if i have to hunt for a used one in the market place in the future... i just spent 300 on a sr90 to dedome and 80 on a dry 3 xml



I take my chances. Still have 7days to return it, if I don't like it. -it's a big/expensive gamble, but if it comes out right, I'm one happy dude 
And if de-dome-ing is going wrong, than you are screwed


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Great review....along with every other review you've ever done! I really enjoy your work buddy!

It seems from the pictures that the SR90's reflector finish is nearly immaculate and my own SR90 example mirrors what I'm seeing in your photos. The SR95 reflector (appears) to be a bit more random and not as smooth.

Your thoughts on the surface quality of the reflector vs the SR90?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Patriot said:


> It seems from the pictures that the SR90's reflector finish is nearly immaculate and my own SR90 example mirrors what I'm seeing in your photos. The SR95 reflector (appears) to be a bit more random and not as smooth. Your thoughts on the surface quality of the reflector vs the SR90?


It is definitely different. The SR95 has a slightly "fuzzy" appearance, and this seems uniform across its surface. The effect is subtle though, so your initial reaction to the SR95 reflector would be to say is is "smooth". It is only in comparison to the SR90 that you realize is "less smooth". 

It is definitely not traditional orange-peel texturing. If anything, it may be a very fine set of concentric rings - hard to say. I guess we'll have to wait until others get theres and compare.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Just a quick update to say I hope to do outdoor beamshots within a week or so. I have a few other high output lights en route to me, and will head out to my usual location once they all arrive.

Stay tuned!


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

and what other goodies might you have enroute?!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> and what other goodies might you have enroute?!


I don’t normally discuss it ahead of time (in case there are issues/delays, etc.). Plus I don’t want to be busy fielding tons of PMs instead of actually working on the reviews, lol.

But in this case, the manufacturers have already let it be known for a few lights. I will be working on the Spark SL6 and Crelant 7G9 and 7G5-V2 collimator head. Also another unannounced high output light from another manufacturer ...


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Just when i thought i was paying off my credit card lol


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> I don’t normally discuss it ahead of time (in case there are issues/delays, etc.). Plus I don’t want to be busy fielding tons of PMs instead of actually working on the reviews, lol.
> 
> But in this case, the manufacturers have already let it be known for a few lights. I will be working on the Spark SL6 and Crelant 7G9 and 7G5-V2 collimator head. *Also another unannounced high output light from another manufacturer* ...



Hope you let us soon know, what it is 
Would like to have that- "inside" info from a manufacturer before the consumer knows  -playing with lights, that aren't on the market yet.


----------



## henry1960

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> Hope you let us soon know, what it is
> Would like to have that- "inside" info from a manufacturer before the consumer knows  -playing with lights, that aren't on the market yet.





Maybe Zebralight 2400 Lm...S6330???


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I know people are very sensitive to minor differences in raw lux @1m numbers for these lights. But as with lightboxes, you can only really compare throw values to other lights tested with the same meter, under common conditions (i.e., calibrations vary, sometimes widely). The light meter used for beam intensity/distance measures in my summary tables has always been the budget Cer CT1330B, which is generally believed around here to commonly have lower numbers than some others lux meters. I recently picked up the slightly more expensive budget-model V&A VA8050, which gave me ~13% higher lux readings, as shown in the table below:







Again, there are no guarantees as to which meter is better calibrated with these basic models - you can only compare relative values within a given meter, not across meters. But as you can see, the V&A meter provides a beam intensity reading that is closer to the manufacturer's spec in this case.

I am planning on picking up a NIST-calibrated lux meter soon, and will update all my throw measures once I have.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

very interesting... thanks for the informative post!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Interesting set of numbers from the VA8050. Pretty close to the manufacturer's data. Thanks for the update Selfbuilt. Can't wait to see what you'll get from a NIST calibrated meter!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Patriot said:


> Interesting set of numbers from the VA8050. Pretty close to the manufacturer's data. Thanks for the update Selfbuilt. Can't wait to see what you'll get from a NIST calibrated meter!


I just pulled the trigger and ordered a NIST-calibrated Extech, but it will take awhile to get here. The dealer has to send the meter to NIST for calibration and certification, NIST has to ship it back to them, and then they have to ship it to me. Best case scenario, you are looking at at least 3 weeks all told (likely longer).

As an update, I am happy to report that Olight will be sending me a SR95UT for review.  There has also been a slight delay in one of the other lights I was expecting, so I probably won't be headed out for the outdoor beamshots until next week sometime. :wave:


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thank you for the good news. I look forward to your review of the Olight SR95UT, as I have a soft spot for throw.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> There has also been a slight delay in one of the other lights I was expecting, so I probably won't be headed out for the outdoor beamshots until next week sometime.


----------



## biglights

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> Thank you for the good news. I look forward to your review of the Olight SR95UT, as I have a soft spot for throw.



That is my weakness also.


----------



## candle lamp

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Another excellent review. Selfbuilt!

Thanks a lot for your time & effort as always. 

I can't wait your outdoor beamshot.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


>


:lolsign: On the plus side, you will have both the SR95 and SR95UT to directly compare.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

See this link, for a video of the SR95 and SR95 UT.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA5MTgwNjEy.html


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> See this link, for a video of the SR95 and SR95 UT.
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA5MTgwNjEy.html



That website needs more bandwidth!! I gave up.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> That website needs more bandwidth!! I gave up.



Don't see the problem.:thinking: Website and video, starts directly when I click at the link


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> Don't see the problem.:thinking: Website and video, starts directly when I click at the link



Still incredibly slow. It is a long way down here to Australia though.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> Still incredibly slow. It is a long way down here to Australia though.


Thats why it called; down under :laughing:


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

the music = rofl.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

The video seems to work perfectly for me but I'm very eager for Selfbuilt to review the UT and get the new Extech up and running when it arrives.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Hope that mine UT will arrive next week


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Patriot said:


> The video seems to work perfectly for me but I'm very eager for Selfbuilt to review the UT and get the new Extech up and running when it arrives.


The beamshots and throw measures are all done, just waiting on runtimes with the SR95UT (and preping the pics for animation, etc.). Should have everything posted here by tomorrow night (or wednesday at the outside). 

The Extech will take longer, but I will report with both current lightmeters for now, and update the review once it arrives.

Stay tuned ... :wave:


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

:goodjob:


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Can't wait for those beam shots and new interesting lights you got lined up.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Will receive my UT later :mecry:. Olight is momentarily moving there production-line to a other location. They say, they can't ship at the moment. :thinking:


----------



## Flight_Deck

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I have an SR95 UT inbound (from a Chicago seller listing them on EBay), with confirmation from FedEx showing delivery tomorrow (Wednesday the 13th). I have delayed the sale of my SR90 so that I can compare it to the new UT model side by side, and report my findings here.

FYI: There are now three different US based sellers on EBay showing that they have the SR90 UT models in stock and ready to ship.

Regards,
John C.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Flight_Deck said:


> I have an SR95 UT inbound (from a Chicago seller listing them on EBay), with confirmation from FedEx showing delivery tomorrow (Wednesday the 13th). I have delayed the sale of my SR90 so that I can compare it to the new UT model side by side, and report my findings here.
> 
> FYI: There are now three different US based sellers on EBay showing that they have the SR90 UT models in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> Regards,
> John C.


I, can't order outside the EU because of customs fees


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I have just updated the main review thread with the results of the SR95UT ("Ultimate Thrower") testing. 

The SR95UT is a limited edition version of the SR95, with the Luminus SBT-90 emitter. 

I will summarize below my specific findings for the SR95UT, so you don't have to fish through the whole review thread. 

*Manufacturer's Specifications for the SR95UT (where different from SR95)*

Luminus SBT-90 LED
Output/Runtime: 60lm (48h), 300lm (10h), 1050lm(1h55min)
Peam Beam Intensity: 168,100 cd
Maximum throw of 820 meters
As you can see in the specs above, the SR95UT differs solely in the choice of emitter used (with corresponding differences in output and throw, which I will describe below).







As my SR95 was an engineering sample, I didn’t know initially what the final packaging would look like. The SR95UT came in full retail packaging (shown above), which includes the new-style presentation case shown on the X6 Marauder (i.e., two-toned black and silver, with metal hinges and closing flaps). There is an identification badge on the top, showing the model. Inside, you find the light with battery handle attached in cut-out foam, along with a charging power cord and transformer, shoulder carrying strap, spare o-rings, warranty card and manual.














You will note the model number is clearly identified on the label badge (i.e., SR95UT in this case). 






The SR95UT has a unique serial number (reflecting its limited edition status).

As for the build, there is one small difference. As mentioned in my original SR95 review, the front-mounted gold-plated anchor ring rotated very easily on my SR95 sample. This can actually be rather annoying, as it never stops moving. But the SR95UT's ring was more stable, in keeping with the earlier lights. 

Build and user interface are otherwise unchanged from the SR95. Check out the main review thread for more info.

I've added a second video comparison of the SR95 to the SR95UT, and an overview of the retail packaging:



Again, refer back to the main review for the general video showing you an overview of the build and user interface.

*Beamshots:*

The SR95UT uses the Luminus SBT-90 emitter:









(as an aside, you can see they are still using the same black mask for the SST-90 die on the SR95UT's SBT-90).

The most obvious visual difference is that the big round emitter dome is missing on the SR95UT. In actual fact, the SBT-90 does have a covering, but it is very thin over the emitter die -resulting in improved light transmission for focusing. However, the maximum luminous flux of the SBT-90 is considerably lower than the current SST-90s (especially the premium bin used in the SR95). Note that the actual die size is the same (i.e., 3mm x 3mm).

Note also that this is different from end-user "de-doming", a popular SST-90 mod here. While this may increase the throw on your SR90/95 sample, there is a risk of catastrophic failure to the emitter die if you attempt this. Also, lifespan of the emitter is presumably considerably reduced (i.e., there's a reason why the covering dome is there in the first place). It stands to reason that if Luminus could make a stable SBT-90-style emitter with the higher luminous flux capacity of the SST-90, they would. 

To help you compare, here are some side-by-side pics – the SR95UT on the left, SR95 on the right:





And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their respective battery pack, on Max, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































As for the SR95UT, you can see that it puts out a brighter and much more tightly focused hotspot than the SR95. Overall output is less, consistent with the specs. 

For outdoor beamshots, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 






Again, you can tell that the SR95 puts out more light overall than the older SR90. It also has a broader hotspot (due to the brighter corona again). Peak throw is only slightly improved on the SR95 (although the advantage is more noticeable in real life than the pics above).

The real stand-out is the SR95UT oo: – thanks to the much more focused beam, you get a tighter and brighter hotspot. Overall spill is dimmer of course, in keeping with the lower overall lumen output.

Here is a blow-up of the center of the images, to allow you to compare the SR95 and SR95UT hotspots and coronas:






Scroll down to my Summary Tables for actual beam distance and overall output measures.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables.






_Note that my SR90 was from one of the first batches of this light, and relative output is likely to have increased since then. Olight currently cites 1750 lumens for the SR90, which is believable._

The SR95 clearly has more output and throw than my SR90. I suspect much of this is higher throw is the result of the higher output, as the SR95 reflector is slightly smaller. According to Olight, the extra output on the SR95 is due to a premium high output P-bin SST-90 used in this model.

As expected, the SR95UT has less output overall – although my ~1300 lumen estimate is higher than the manufacturer's specs. What is truly impressive is the throw – this is by far the furthest throwing reflector-based single-LED light I've tested to date. :bow: 

Now, I know people are very sensitive to minor differences in raw lux @1m numbers for these lights.  But as with lightboxes, you can only really compare throw values to other lights tested with the same meter, under common conditions (i.e., calibrations vary, sometimes widely). Up until now, the light meter used for beam intensity/distance measures in all my summary tables has been the budget Cer CT1330B (which is generally believed around here to commonly have lower numbers than some others lux meters). I recently picked up the slightly more expensive budget-model V&A VA8050, which gave me ~12-15% higher lux readings on average.

As I have no idea which of these lux meters is closer to the "true" reading, I have recently ordered a proper NIST-calibrated and certified Extech meter. This should resolve the matter, and I will update this review with new throw measures once it arrives. In the meantime, I will present both the Cer and V&A meter findings.






Ok, with the V&A meter, you can see the SR95UT just about breaks through the 200K lux @1m level. oo: Again, we will have to wait for the NIST-calibrated meter for the most accurate measure. But it looks like my SR95UT samples exceeds on both output and throw measures (which makes sense – if my sample is brighter overall than spec, throw should also be increased). :thumbsup:

_*UPDATE JUNE 13, 2012:* There has been some discussion of how variable the SR90 can be in overall output. Here is a table showing how my estimate lumens stack up against manufacturer specs. You will note my SR90 is something of an outlier:






I believe this can be easily explained by the wide output range used for SST-90 emitter binning by Luminus. We are all used to Cree bins that typically only differ by a consistent ~7% over each bin range. In constrast, Luminus uses a variable bin range, sometimes exceeding a 20% difference within a given bin. That's a lot more variability, and means two lights with emitters from the same bin could be as much as 20% different in output. Moreover, the availability of a specific bin is never guaranteed by the light manufacturer - it is quite possible that they have had to use more than one defined output bin over the production run of the SR90. If so, that would translate into potentially up ~40% difference between samples.

You will note that my SR95 is at least 40% brighter overall than my early model SR90. Given that runtime on a common battery is not all that different (see analysis in the main review), that would suggest the output gain has come from use of a higher output bin and not by driving the emitter harder. Given the variability reported for SR90 output, I strongly suspect that two different output bins were used over time. You could thus expect anywhere between ~1-40% difference between any two SR90 samples. My SR90 is likely just a lower performing member of the lower output bin used._

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

Again, see my original review for a thorough examination of the SR95 relative to the SR90 (including thermal measures).

Here is how the SR95 and SR95UT compare to the high-output competition, using my standard relative lightbox output scale:










And finally, here they are against the really high-output lights, like the Olight X6 and the Titanium Innovations L35 HID (back in an estimated lumen output scale):






SR95 performance is excellent for a SST-90-equipped light driven to these levels. Note however that my runtimes for the SR95 were slightly lower than Olight's specs.

For the SR95UT, runtime was generally comparable to the SR95 – just with lower overall output (as you would expect from the SBT-90 emitter). But my output estimates for the SR95UT are noticeably higher than Olight's specs (and thus consistent with the slightly lower runtime observed).

*Preliminary Observations*

The limited-edition SR95UT is certainly another option to consider. Compared to the original SR90, the SR95UT has about twice the peak intensity at 1m, with only a small drop in overall output. oo: Note that my SR95UT appears to be detectably brighter than Olight's specs for this model.

Without a doubt, the SR95UT has greatest throw I've seen to date in a reflectored light. The SR95 still provides greater throw than the original SR90, but is mainly distinguished by the increased overall output. If you are interested in maximum throw, and are willing to forgo some overall output, the SR95UT is the clear throw king at the moment. :wave:


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

thanks for all the info and the time you put into this!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

There seems to be a higher % difference between the two different SR95UT throw readings than for the other three Olights.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thank you very much


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



easilyled said:


> There seems to be a higher % difference between the two different SR95UT throw readings than for the other three Olights.


Yes, but I doubt it is very significant (i.e. 19% higher on the V&A instead of 15%). Those are simply the values I measured with each meter, done sequentially.

I should mention that peak intensity values are not a foolproof measuring activity. It involves manually moving the hotspot over the luxmeter, looking for the place of peak intensity (which may not be the center). This is why I don't give a hyper-precise reading (i.e. 123,456 or some such) - it is simply not accurate. If you do repeated testing, you will find that it is unlikely you will get the exact same max value reading on different days. It's possible I "missed" the true peak on a given attempt, depending on how variable the overall hotspot actually is. 

For all my figures, I only report to a number of significant figures/digits that makes sense for my likely ability to replicate on subsequent testing.

All that to say I am looking forward to the NIST-calibrated Extech meter, and will take my sweet time finding those peak hotspots ...


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Great Review as always! 

*But the P-bin is just a gimic. It's same flux as the old SST-90 N-bin.*
Which means P-bin SR-95 has the same flux as the old N-bin in SR-90 2 yrs ago, improvement would have to come from difference in driving current, as the SR-95 reflector is smaller.

Looks like Luminus couldn't produce the real P-bin, so they cheated. At the moment, I can't even find a place that has the P-bin for sale, Only N bin available which is the old M bin 850-1000 range, this really sucks!


2009 Binning: 1000-1200 Lumen = N Bin






*2012 Binning: 1000-1200 Lumen = P Bin*


----------



## Flight_Deck

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

WOW! 166,500 lux. A regular white laser.

Well done Selfbuilt. As always. High time to make a contribution to your sight I think, for all your hard work and expertise!

Best regards,
John C.


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thanks for the review! Very happy with my de-domed SR90 ... for the moment.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



ma_sha1 said:


> Which means P-bin SR-95 has the same flux as the old N-bin in SR-90 2 yrs ago, improvement would have to come from difference in driving current, as the SR-95 reflector is smaller.


Interesting, I didn't know they had changed their specs for the binning. That's odd. :thinking:

In any case, since the SR95 ran a lot brighter overall than my SR90 - for about the same run-time on the same SR90 battery - it is seems clear than the SR95 is using a noticeably higher output bin. I have no data as to what the early SR90s were using, but I rather doubt it was anywhere near an N-bin (even under the old terminology). To put it simply, my data shows the SR95 is up to 45% brighter (at least initially), with only a 5% drop in run-time on the same battery pack. Although we don't know anything about the Vf bins, that magnitude difference suggest a major output bin improvement (i.e. I'd guess my SR95 is at least 2 bin steps away from my early SR90)

That would also be consistent with the reports of much brighter SR90s lately - if they have improved the sourcing of higher output bins for that line (i.e. the same bin as the SR95, or maybe one bin-step down?). 

Note that I understand from Olight that they bought up all the "unobtanium" P-bins they could get their hands on from Luminus specifically for the SR95, which may be why you aren't finding them for sale anywhere right now.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> ................
> 
> That would also be consistent with the reports of much brighter SR90s lately - if they have improved the sourcing of higher output bins for that line (i.e. the same bin as the SR95, or maybe one bin-step down?) ...........




I was always surprised with the 1400 lumens OTF figure of yours for the original SR90.

I don't have a light-meter but ceiling-bounce comparisons between my original SR90 and other lights whose OTF lumens had been reported, suggested that my SR90 was around the 2000 OTF mark.

The dealer who I bought it from did tell me that it was a high performer, however.

This leads me to think that there is quite a large range of outputs for the original SR90 and perhaps your readings fall into those of the lower ones. :shrug:


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



easilyled said:


> This leads me to think that there is quite a large range of outputs for the original SR90 and perhaps your readings fall into those of the lower ones. :shrug:



In my investigation of my originally disappointing SR90 I've come to the conclusion that the output of the SR90 is HIGHLY variable to say the least.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I also see SST-90 brightness variations in the Maelstrom S12. I have experience with about 10 maelstrom S12s. So may be the SST-90 is not as consistent as the XML.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



easilyled said:


> I was always surprised with the 1400 lumens OTF figure of yours for the original SR90.
> I don't have a light-meter but ceiling-bounce comparisons between my original SR90 and other lights whose OTF lumens had been reported, suggested that my SR90 was around the 2000 OTF mark.
> The dealer who I bought it from did tell me that it was a high performer, however.
> This leads me to think that there is quite a large range of outputs for the original SR90 and perhaps your readings fall into those of the lower ones. :shrug:





vinhnguyen54 said:


> I also see SST-90 brightness variations in the Maelstrom S12. I have experience with about 10 maelstrom S12s. So may be the SST-90 is not as consistent as the XML.





rufus001 said:


> In my investigation of my originally disappointing SR90 I've come to the conclusion that the output of the SR90 is HIGHLY variable to say the least.


Yes, I believe there is a lot variability in SR90 output - and the bin tables provided by ma_sha1 go a long way to explaining why.

To clarify what we are refering to, here is a table showing how my estimate lumens stack up against manufacturer specs for a number of high-output lights. You will note my SR90 is something of an outlier:






I believe this can be easily explained by the wide output range used for SST-90 emitter binning by Luminus. We are all used to Cree bins that typically only differ by a consistent ~7% over each bin range. In constrast, Luminus uses a variable bin range, sometimes exceeding a 20% difference within a given bin. 

That's a lot more variability, and means two lights with emitters from the same bin could be as much as 20% different in output. Moreover, the availability of a specific bin is never guaranteed by the light manufacturer - it is quite possible that they have had to use more than one defined output bin over the production run of the SR90. If so, that would translate into potentially up ~40% difference between samples.

You will note that my SR95 is at least 40% brighter overall than my early model SR90.  Given that runtime on a common battery is not all that different (see analysis in the main review), that would suggest the output gain has come from use of a higher output bin and not by driving the emitter harder. Given the variability reported for SR90 output, _I strongly suspect that two different output bins were used over time_. 

You could thus expect anywhere between ~1-40% difference between any two SR90 samples. My SR90 is likely just a lower performing member of the lower output bin used.

I've seen a lot of heated correspondence over the years here about the SR90 output.  But if two different output bins were used over time in the SR90 (which seems likely), then the entire "controversy" disappears - the magnitude difference we are talking about falls fully within two neighboring bins. It also explains why the SR95 is doing so well - it is likely two full bin steps away from my SR90 (e.g., if my SR95 SST-90 is a P-bin, my SR90 SST-90 is probably a M-bin, while those higher performing SR90 SST-90s are N-bin - all to use to more recent Luminus classification).


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> We are all used to Cree bins that typically only differ by a consistent ~7% over each bin range.



I'm wondering if variations such as this could explain why my TN31 outperforms both my SR90 and TK70 at 15 metres? I got 111k lux compared to 89k lux in your test. I know it's difficult to compare tests but people have questioned not only my overall reading but that it outperforms those other two flashlights.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> I'm wondering if variations such as this could explain why my TN31 outperforms both my SR90 and TK70 at 15 metres? I got 111k lux compared to 89k lux in your test. I know it's difficult to compare tests but people have questioned not only my overall reading but that it outperforms those other two flashlights.


It's possible, but that would still require that your TN31 out-throws your SR90 (mine is the other way around, but not by a huge difference). So your TN31 would have to be brighter than mine, or your SR90 is less bright, or some combination of the above.

In terms of the actual peak intensity measures, I have gone back and re-tested by TN31 on both my standard Cer CT1330B and my more recentV&A VA8050 lux meters. To allow you to compare the SR90/95/95UT table in this review, I measured the TN31 as 93,000 lux @1m (610m beam distance) on my standard Cer and and 117,000 lux @1m (684m beam distance) on the new V&A meter. So the absolute value of your lux meter reading on your TN31 seems reasonable (i.e., within that range). Of course, I have no idea which of my meters is more accurate - for that, I am waiting on my NIST-calibrated Extect to arrive.

Note my Cer lux readings have gone up slightly from what was orginally posted in that TN31 review. That's likely because I didn't quite manage to find the absolute peak intensity in my earlier measure (ANSI FL-1 beam tests involve moving the hotspot around the light meter sensor manually, and recording the absolute maximum obtained). As such, there can be some variation on repeated measures.

Anyway, I will be able to provide more accurate calibrated intensity/distance values once my next NIST-certified lux meter arrives. :wave:


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> Anyway, I will be able to provide more accurate calibrated intensity/distance values once my next NIST-certified lux meter arrives. :wave:


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



rufus001 said:


> I'm wondering if variations such as this could explain why my TN31 outperforms both my SR90 and TK70 at 15 metres? I got 111k lux compared to 89k lux in your test. I know it's difficult to compare tests but people have questioned not only my overall reading but that it outperforms those other two flashlights.




The best way to find out is to increase measuring distance further, lets say measure it at 30 meters ( do not change led focus ) & compare these lights again.

If the TN31 CP drops dramatically, it means 15 meter happen to be your beam crossing point, which gives artificially high cps. if the two numbers agree reasonably well, then they are real for your meter.


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thank you for the review. I am waiting for my Olight SR95 UT to arrive. Only 3 hours to go


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> Will the UT version be numbered, if there will be only made 240 of them?



My number is C055756 on the SR95 UT


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> My number is C055756 on the SR95 UT



So nothing that says for example; 4 of 240 - ??
Would be nice to know, which of the 240 you have


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> So nothing that says for example; 4 of 240 - ??
> Would be nice to know, which of the 240 you have



There is nothing like that on my unit. I guess they are leaving it open should they wish to produce more in the future. I think it really comes down to the sales figures.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> There is nothing like that on my unit. I guess they are leaving it open should they wish to produce more in the future. I think it really comes down to the sales figures.



Would be a shame if they will, later-on, produce more than 240. Does lose his 'exclusivity' then.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

This thread makes me want to get in and get SR95UT badly since it only 240 available, but just got 7 lights include TK70 this month make me do not want to buy this ASAP.
What do you guys think? should I or should I wait for more reviews from other buyer?


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



VIET PRIDE BULLIES said:


> This thread makes me want to get in and get SR95UT badly since it only 240 available, but just got 7 lights include TK70 this month make me do not want to buy this ASAP.
> What do you guys think? should I or should I wait for more reviews from other buyer?



7 lights in one month  I say; slow down. First enjoy your TK70, and then look further for other lights.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Olight factory is closed this week, because of moving there facility. 
My dealer informed me that Olight will ship beginning next week, hope it comes quick. Can't wait for my UT


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



BLUE LED said:


> My number is C055756 on the SR95 UT


For what it is worth, my review sample is C055830. 



BLUE LED said:


> There is nothing like that on my unit. I guess they are leaving it open should they wish to produce more in the future. I think it really comes down to the sales figures.


I think this is the point exactly. I have queried this issue with Olight, and have been informed that 240 was selected on the basis of current availability of the emitter. Depending on interest (and future emitter availability), it is always possible that the number produced could increase. I gather they don't have any current plans to, but that could change depending on how well it sells.


----------



## biglights

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> Would be a shame if they will, later-on, produce more than 240. Does lose his 'exclusivity' then.



IF this sell well, there will be more made. They would of put 1 of 240 or what ever on each one.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I should wait to see more review from buyer then


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

FYI, I have just been informed by Olight that it appears that the SR95UT has been gaining more interest than the SR95. So they are likely to continue to produce the SR95UT.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I have just been informed by Olight that it appears that the SR95UT has been gaining more interest than the SR95. So they are likely to continue to produce the SR95UT.



I had a feeling this was going to happen. Most folks that like Olight probably already own a SR90 and might not see a benefit to purchase a SR95. The UT however would complement the owner's SR90.

JD


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I have just been informed by Olight that it appears that the SR95UT has been gaining more interest than the SR95. So they are likely to continue to produce the SR95UT.



To bad though, that it won't be a "very special- hard to get" light, anymore. Really hoped they would stick to the 240.
Of course, Olight has to make money- so in that view I understand it.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



kj2 said:


> To bad though, that it won't be a "very special- hard to get" light, anymore. Really hoped they would stick to the 240.
> Of course, Olight has to make money- so in that view I understand it.



while i agree with that, my wallet is thanking the fact that there are prob more coming so it has time to recover from the last bought of lights


----------



## biglights

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



jmpaul320 said:


> while i agree with that, my wallet is thanking the fact that there are prob more coming so it has time to recover from the last bought of lights



So true so true.


----------



## jmpaul320

biglights said:


> So true so true.



I spent almost a grand in the last 30 days lol


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jmpaul320 said:


> I spent almost a grand in the last 30 days lol



Only a grand? you must still be a newb  j/k

JD


----------



## biglights

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> Only a grand? you must still be a newb  j/k
> 
> JD



Now thats some funny sh-t


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mine UT will come next week 
Hope that Marshall comes quick with those new video's :wave:


----------



## jmpaul320

JudasD said:


> Only a grand? you must still be a newb  j/k
> 
> JD



Yep lol. Ordered my first light in March actually


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered a NIST-calibrated Extech, but it will take awhile to get here. The dealer has to send the meter to NIST for calibration and certification, NIST has to ship it back to them, and then they have to ship it to me. Best case scenario, you are looking at at least 3 weeks all told (likely longer).


Well, my NIST-calibrated and certified luxmeter was supposed to arrive today ... but inside the box was a NIST-certified thermocouple datalogger with my name on it instead. 

Contacted the distributer, and they confirm it was their error. So I need to RMA this one, and they will get working on the proper NIST-certified luxmeter I originally ordered. Assuming the meter is still in stock, we are looking at another 2-3 weeks for certification and shipping, I'm afraid. :sigh:


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jmpaul320 said:


> Yep lol. Ordered my first light in March actually



No worries, i'm a newb too. Just trying to spread out the fun 

JD


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> Well, my NIST-calibrated and certified luxmeter was supposed to arrive today ... but inside the box was a NIST-certified thermocouple datalogger with my name on it instead.



ahhh! That stinks selfbuilt. I hope there aren't further issues for your sake. You work hard enough at this stuff already.


----------



## biglights

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jmpaul320 said:


> Yep lol. Ordered my first light in March actually



Its all down hill, I spent A LOT at first. Now I kinda know what I like and will ACTUALLY use, so the spending went way down. Fun trip though!!!!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Patriot said:


> ahhh! That stinks selfbuilt. I hope there aren't further issues for your sake. You work hard enough at this stuff already.


Apparently it was Extech that messed up the order, so they are rushing another one to NIST for calibration. But it will likely still take two weeks or so. 

But that's fine,I am going to be away next week anyway, so hopefully will have it soon after I am back.


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

:mecry:


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

TN31vs.SR90vs.SR95 gif is missing.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



phantom23 said:


> TN31vs.SR90vs.SR95 gif is missing.


Hmm, working for me. Anyone else having a problem seeing it?


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> Hmm, working for me. Anyone else having a problem seeing it?



no issues here, I see it


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I can see it now as well. Maybe Photobucket had some problems.


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I really my Olight SR95 UT, as it is the best production thrower to date incorporating the newer SBT-90 LED by Luminus. The large monolithic chip was designed for high output / thermal conductivity. This translates to a high output thrower and a step forward in the advancement of LED technology. Perhaps one day this type of emitter will replace arc and halogen lamps...

I personally find the fit and finish on the SR95 UT a little nicer than it’s predecessor the SR90. When you compare the weight and dimensions between the two models, it does not appear to be significantly different. However, combine this with the better weight distribution and added comfort of the shoulder strap and you truly have a wonderful thrower. Although the UT model has a less output than the standard SR95, it is heavily compensated with more lux. I believe this observation has transcended throughout the world, which has resulted in far greater sales of the SR95 UT. Hence Olight’s decision to produce more than the original target of 240. I realise that this may have a less than desirable effect on some buyers, as the feeling of lack of exclusivity has diminished. To my surprise, this has not fazed me, as I feel that we are contributing to the popularity of lights.

The beam profile is very nice and solid. There is no sign of the slightly darker hole sometimes associated with reflector throwers and I find the cool 6500k tint is pleasing to the eye. The SR95 UT is a fine demonstration of a real workhorse. A truly amazing thrower with excellent regulation and long runtimes. It does not suffer from the excessive heat and lack of regulation of my Varapower Turbo.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Still no UT for me  -hope it arrives next week.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> The beam profile is very nice and solid. There is no sign of the slightly darker hole sometimes associated with reflector throwers and I find the cool 6500k tint is pleasing to the eye. The SR95 UT is a fine demonstration of a real workhorse. A truly amazing thrower with excellent regulation and long runtimes. It does not suffer from the excessive heat and lack of regulation of my Varapower Turbo.



How is the performance compared to your VPT?

JD


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



JudasD said:


> How is the performance compared to your VPT?
> 
> JD



My VPT is the de-domed version and beats my SR95 UT in terms of throw. There is not a big difference between the two, as they are both great throwers.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> My VPT is the de-domed version and beats my SR95 UT in terms of throw. There is not a big difference between the two, as they are both great throwers.



I was thinking that the VPT would be driven a little bit harder than the olight. The drawback is the direct drive and the heat on the VPT. The VPT is a great light, but i can understand the desire to have a production-type device with similar performance. I am also curious how the SR95 non-UT compares to the VPT still-domed.

JD


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



JudasD said:


> I was thinking that the VPT would be driven a little bit harder than the olight. The drawback is the direct drive and the heat on the VPT. The VPT is a great light, but i can understand the desire to have a production-type device with similar performance. I am also curious how the SR95 non-UT compares to the VPT still-domed.
> 
> JD



The VPT is heavily over-driven which forces the lux and lumens out of the front. It is fun light for short bursts. The SR95 UT is a better thrower than the standard VPT (Dome left on). 

I really like the newer SBT-90, it should prove to be a great mod for the older SR90.


----------



## DucS2R

Blue Led, I like mine too, just finished spending some time in the woods behind my house testing my various lights for throw and it is amazing. Granted I do not have any of the previous great throwers, but I was comparing a Fenix 35 and a Malkoff Hound dog and a TM11 (not a throw light but a lot of output) and am pretty comfortable with it as the light I grab when I hear something out in the woods behind my house.

Nice light.

T


----------



## kj2

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just received info from my dealer. They will ship my light monday, hope it comes in wednesday


----------



## phips

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Seems like some very nice lights... too big for me, though I would really like a SST-90/18650 flashlight.
Maybe the technological upgrades make it into a SR91_v2... currently the SR91 seems outdated with less power an less runtime than the SR95.


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have the SR95UT and the standard 95. They are awesome lights for my purposes, but I did see someone mention that this light will make the SR90 (I don't have one) obsolete. With the IPX rating of 8 on the 90, and 6 on the 95 lights, the 90 is the light you want if you are going to be doing anything underwater. I'm a bit surprised they dropped the rating on the new lights. I don't do anything where I'd need a light under water, but this is one spot the 90 still beats the 95. I live in a very active wildlife corridor linking the Rattlesnake Wilderness Area to the Bitterroot Mountains. I raise Bourbon Red Turkeys and laying chickens, so the predators are drawn to my property. These lights are great for scanning the my land and the mountain for Lions and other predators. Really, impressive.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MontanaMan said:


> I have the SR95UT and the standard 95. They are awesome lights for my purposes, but I did see someone mention that this light will make the SR90 (I don't have one) obsolete. With the IPX rating of 8 on the 90, and 6 on the 95 lights, the 90 is the light you want if you are going to be doing anything underwater. I'm a bit surprised they dropped the rating on the new lights.


It's a good point .... if I were to guess, it may have something to do with the cut-outs in the head now, as they directly expose the heatsink.



> I live in a very active wildlife corridor linking the Rattlesnake Wilderness Area to the Bitterroot Mountains. I raise Bourbon Red Turkeys and laying chickens, so the predators are drawn to my property. These lights are great for scanning the my land and the mountain for Lions and other predators. Really, impressive.


Sounds like a good use for SR95/95UT. 

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## yliu

I saw a video on YouTube that the SR90 is not completely waterproof, the battery pack is not sealed well. Could this be the reason of the IPX6 rating on these new lights?

I see no reason to blame the new heat sink design as long the head is sealed.


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'm really in awe of the level of expertise and intellect present here. My only experience with forums have been very discouraging. I have a great deal to learn, but I just like LED lights for whatever reason. 

When I first got the SR95UT and took it out to test it, people thought a UFO had landed on my property. I'm dead serious. This beat up pickup came flying from up the road and pulled into my drive. They stopped at the gate and I lit up a field on the mountain behind my property about 600 meters away. Then I heard one say, "Aww Man! It's just some dude out there with a spotlight, I can see him". I yelled back that I was sorry to alarm them, but they just drove off. 

We had a cat take nine of our Bourbon Reds in just a few days. He came in and made kills as close as 30 feet from my back door. Talk about a bold cat! He was actually struck by a car just outside of Lolo during daylight hours. But, the neighbor has already caught other lions on his trail camera, and one will soon claim the area. The bear and wolves are moving down the canyon to follow the deer and elk. These are just the daily realities of living in an active corridor! 

So far, the SR95 and SR95UT I have make me feel much more secure doing my tasks when the sun is down. Take care!


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I don't know what the reason for the different rating. You could be totally correct.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



yliu said:


> I saw a video on YouTube that the SR90 is not completely waterproof, the battery pack is not sealed well. Could this be the reason of the IPX6 rating on these new lights?
> I see no reason to blame the new heat sink design as long the head is sealed.


Could be. I wasn't "blaming" the new head - as I qualified, it is just the one characteristic that has obviously changed (and I don't know how well sealed it is). It may well be that whole series - old and new - has been downgraded to IPX6. You would have to check with Olight to confirm.

FYI, there are o-rings at either end of the battery tube, on the older SR90 as well as the SR95. But the tailcap itself has a circuit and charging port, so that is another potential source of entry. I haven't tested any of my lights for waterproofness.


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Something especially odd is that they have a photo of the SR95 Intimidator submerged while on in one of the advertisement photos for the light. This is not something you should do with an IPX-6 rated light. I'm not about to submerge any of my 95s, I had to get another of each for my collection. I use the others daily, and I expect them to get a little beat up over time, so I got a second of each that will not be used and will go straight into the collection room. The O-ring on the Olights came lubricated from the factory/distributor. 

http://chows.smugmug.com/Davids-Gadgets/Olight/SR95/i-PcZLxVw/0/L/olightsr9508-L.jpg

Maybe it's just me, but when you are paying this kind of money for these tools, they should carry the highest rating, and should be fully capable of operating under water.


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Well, I received a SR95 Intimidator today, and it was Dead On Arrival. Nothing. The head/ emitter is defective. I have a UT version and another 95 that have been performing well on a daily basis. So well, I bought some for other family members, and some for my collection. There was no damage to the box the light arrived in, or the light case. Have folks done long term tests on these lights? I want to make sure I'm not just spending thousands of dollars on overpriced, Chinese junk. These are marked as search and rescue lights, and we need a light we can really depend on. - worried about long term quality in Montana!


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Welcome Montaman. I'm just east of GNP. Lights like these are great for Big Sky country with wide open spaces with no light polution. Bummer about you UT light. Good luck with replacing it. 

Dan


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The UT lights both work well, it was the standard SR95 with the Luminous SST-90. However, GoingGear replaced it immediately, and they immediately replaced the EYE-30 that had failed a water submersion test due to a defective, unlubricated gasket. GREAT customer service!


----------



## MontanaMan

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



djans1397 said:


> Welcome Montaman. I'm just east of GNP. Lights like these are great for Big Sky country with wide open spaces with no light polution. Bummer about you UT light. Good luck with replacing it.
> 
> Dan



Nice to see another Montanan here! You must really have some dark nights up there! We still get some light pollution from Missoula, but it is minimal. And if we want it to be really dark, we just drive a mile or two up the Miller Creek drainage. Much fun! Have a great day!


----------



## Weildableturnip

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

An excellent and interesting review, thanks.
I am now waiting for an SR 90 to be delivered, hopefully tomorrow.
I cant wait


----------



## Weildableturnip

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It arrived 
Seems smaller than I expected somehow, it arrived fully charged which I was impressed with.
The Olight logo isn't as well defined as I expected, but is still ok and the rest of the build quality seems excellent. 
Its incredibly bright, even though it is daylight. I'm looking forward to trying it at night, might get to the Galloway dark sky park over the weekend.
Very impressed


----------



## rjdriver

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I git my 95 UT yesterday, tried it out tonight ...it does have a long throw I think it will make a nice fall hunting light although its a little big.


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have a SR95 UT on the way, it's big for sure & I hate big flashlights. 
I am thinking about cutting it down to run 2s2p 4x18650. The battery is currently 2S3P 6x18650 7.2v format.

My goal is to convert the UT into a FM Elephant style...


----------



## ser1a

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

thanks for excellent review! I am considering to buy this light. And what about its charger and accu pack? Is it okay and good quality? Are they with protection or unprotected?? I can not find any ifnormation about this in your review

thank you


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ser1a said:


> thanks for excellent review! I am considering to buy this light. And what about its charger and accu pack? Is it okay and good quality? Are they with protection or unprotected?? I can not find any ifnormation about this in your review


That's because I haven't disassembled one to examine it (plus it really isn't my expertise). There have been various discussions (and opinions) of the SR-series battery pack here, but I am not aware of a conclusive study.

Typically, in a sealed pack like this, you would use unprotected cells with regulation/balancing circuitry (i.e., just like a laptop battery pack). Olight has been making these for awhile, so I presume they know what they are doing. But just like any given laptop, it is hard to know what features are in the battery circuitry.


----------



## ser1a

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> That's because I haven't disassembled one to examine it (plus it really isn't my expertise). There have been various discussions (and opinions) of the SR-series battery pack here, but I am not aware of a conclusive study.
> 
> Typically, in a sealed pack like this, you would use unprotected cells with regulation/balancing circuitry (i.e., just like a laptop battery pack). Olight has been making these for awhile, so I presume they know what they are doing. But just like any given laptop, it is hard to know what features are in the battery circuitry.


thank you selfbuild, and can I replace original accumulator in SR 95 with my own protected 18650 cells? Or there are some different pack of batteries? On SP6 I think there can be changed on my own


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ser1a said:


> thank you selfbuild, and can I replace original accumulator in SR 95 with my own protected 18650 cells? Or there are some different pack of batteries? On SP6 I think there can be changed on my own


The Spark SP6 is a different case where the cells are user-replaceable. Olight uses a sealed unit pack (much like a laptop battery pack).


----------



## ser1a

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> The Spark SP6 is a different case where the cells are user-replaceable. Olight uses a sealed unit pack (much like a laptop battery pack).


Ok thank you, I ordered SR95 , hope I will be fully satisfied  Will be my most powerful flashlight..


----------



## Landshark99

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the great review, ordered a SR95UT, today should be here Thursday


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Here it is, my SR95 UT finally arrived







It’s a little smaller than the SR90, but still huge compares some of the “biggest” lights I have. Lux measurement came out an astonishing 211,000 [email protected] 1 meter (Measured at 10 meters)

*
Family photo for a size comparison:*
Mag 1D, FM3X UT DIY Elephant, FM3V Real Elephant, SR95 UT


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

SR95 UT is up for sale at CPFMP:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Review-RUNTIMES-OUTDOOR-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO/page6

Just have to have it. Too big for me, but a killer search & rescue light!


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> My VPT is the de-domed version and beats my SR95 UT in terms of throw. There is not a big difference between the two, as they are both great throwers.



Seriously! I was about to pull the trigger on a used SR 95 UT as I am very curious as to see the throw of this beast. However after reading the above I also have a VPT2 dedomed and if it cannot beat this I'm seriously reconsidering my purchase of the Olight. Granted it is regulated and can last one and half hours on a single charge it is still twice the price of my current VPT2. This seriously bums me out  Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



djans1397 said:


> Seriously! I was about to pull the trigger on a used SR 95 UT as I am very curious as to see the throw of this beast. However after reading the above I also have a VPT2 dedomed and if it cannot beat this I'm seriously reconsidering my purchase of the Olight. Granted it is regulated and can last one and half hours on a single charge it is still twice the price of my current VPT2. This seriously bums me out  Can anyone else confirm this?



There will always be variations between super throwers. Some will over perform and some will under perform. My VPT Dedomed SST-90 has been modified to obtain even more lux and it will only beat my Olight SR95UT using 4x Powerex C cells for a short amount of time, as heat kills the performance. Using lesser NIMH cells will yield significantly lower results. Perhaps this is unique to my unit, but it i highly improbable. If you require ultimate throw, then you will need a SR90 moded with an SBT-90.


----------



## djans1397

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



BLUE LED said:


> There will always be variations between super throwers. Some will over perform and some will under perform. My VPT Dedomed SST-90 has been modified to obtain even more lux and it will only beat my Olight SR95UT using 4x Powerex C cells for a short amount of time, as heat kills the performance. Using lesser NIMH cells will yield significantly lower results. Perhaps this is unique to my unit, but it i highly improbable. If you require ultimate throw, then you will need a SR90 moded with an SBT-90.



What did u do to modify your VPT2? I run Tenergy LSD C cells. Do the powerex cells give that much real world noticible improved brightness to the beam? I think my SR90 for comparison is an older model. Even that being dedomed can't quite keep up with my VPT2. Looking at selfbilts pics though, it looks like the SR95UT blows the newer SR95 away on throw. U must have one superior Lambda light.


----------



## BLUE LED

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



djans1397 said:


> What did u do to modify your VPT2? I run Tenergy LSD C cells. Do the powerex cells give that much real world noticible improved brightness to the beam? I think my SR90 for comparison is an older model. Even that being dedomed can't quite keep up with my VPT2. Looking at selfbilts pics though, it looks like the SR95UT blows the newer SR95 away on throw. U must have one superior Lambda light.



Let me start by saying that Kevin does some fine work with all he’s lights and I for one thank him for doing so. There isn’t a lot you can do to improve throw, but I am a firm believer that every little helps. A small improvement by itself is still just a small improvement. However when you put a few small improvements together, it equals a big smiley face  I would agree that after a few modifications, my VPT dedome is my further throwing LED light. 

4 x LSD NIMH C cells are not the best for this type of light. Should you wish to use LSD, then the best method for using this type of cell would be to use a longer body to accommodate 4 x LSD NIMH D cells. As this is not an option for many of us. It is better to use PowerEx C cells or Tenergy Premium C cells which will send the light into overdrive. 

I am not going to go into detail about the improvements as this we are going off topic. I can confirm that the Olight SR95UT does throw further than the SR90 and SR95 and is my go to light.


----------



## Pedalman

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just joined the forum and have been reading posts and reviews on here for many days , Your reviews are as good as they get and being impatient I ordered a SR95 today from a retailer in the south of England £289 including next day insured carriage by royal mail.......The same shop has the SR95UT at the same price ! BUT was out of stock. 
Ah well Ive taken the plunge and bought a light , I wonder how long it will be until I want another one ??? and another and then :thinking: just one more .


----------



## Interhead

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi. Just orderd my first Olight SR 95. looks extreme. Also I need a good thrower that is a bit smaler so am trying out Conqueror MX-008[FONT=Trebuchet, Trebuchet MS]*. *[/FONT]


----------



## svgiles

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Remarkable review! Thank you!
Is it bad for the battery to leave it charging all time
I would love to get the SR95 but would like to store it with the charger plugged in so that it will always be ready to use at full power.
Thanks again for your review and any help you can provide!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



svgiles said:


> Is it bad for the battery to leave it charging all time
> I would love to get the SR95 but would like to store it with the charger plugged in so that it will always be ready to use at full power.
> Thanks again for your review and any help you can provide!


That would be a bad idea, for any rechargeable light.

A "good" charger would terminate completely once fully charged, so there would be no benefit to leaving it plugged in (i.e., it does not start re-charging on its own). A "bad" charger would drop to a low "trickle-charge" - which, depending on its current charge level would slowly (or quickly) cook your batteries. Same goes for chargers and individual batteries - they should always be pulled from the charging unit once charging is terminated.

In any case, there's no need to worry about this with Li-ions - they have remarkably low self-discharge rates, and will remain stable for years/decades.

The one wrinkle in this specific case is the standby current draw of the electronic switch on the SR-series lights. But it is so low (i.e., I measured it around 50uA on my sample) that it would take years/decades to drain the battery pack anyway. If you are worried about it, you could always break this current by storing the light with the head locked out. Given the spring, that would required roughly a full turn of the head away from the handle (basically, just keep turning until the light will no longer activate on a button press). That way your light is fully locked out, and any self-discharge would be so minimal as to be completely negligible.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## svgiles

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> That would be a bad idea, for any rechargeable light.
> 
> A "good" charger would terminate completely once fully charged, so there would be no benefit to leaving it plugged in (i.e., it does not start re-charging on its own). A "bad" charger would drop to a low "trickle-charge" - which, depending on its current charge level would slowly (or quickly) cook your batteries. Same goes for chargers and individual batteries - they should always be pulled from the charging unit once charging is terminated.
> 
> In any case, there's no need to worry about this with Li-ions - they have remarkably low self-discharge rates, and will remain stable for years/decades.
> 
> The one wrinkle in this specific case is the standby current draw of the electronic switch on the SR-series lights. But it is so low (i.e., I measured it around 50uA on my sample) that it would take years/decades to drain the battery pack anyway. If you are worried about it, you could always break this current by storing the light with the head locked out. Given the spring, that would required roughly a full turn of the head away from the handle (basically, just keep turning until the light will no longer activate on a button press). That way your light is fully locked out, and any self-discharge would be so minimal as to be completely negligible.
> 
> Oh, and :welcome:




Thank you for this helpful response! Your reviews are very addictive. I can't stop reading them!!
I do have one more question. I saw someone selling an SR95 with a spare battery pack. Would an extra battery pack have a long shelf life if it was not used or charged for a very long period of time? I am wondering if it is worth it to get an extra battery pack just to have around for emergencies even though it most likely rarely be used.
Thanks again! You are amazing!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



svgiles said:


> I saw someone selling an SR95 with a spare battery pack. Would an extra battery pack have a long shelf life if it was not used or charged for a very long period of time? I am wondering if it is worth it to get an extra battery pack just to have around for emergencies even though it most likely rarely be used.


Yes, a spare battery pack would have a very long shelf-life. If you browse around the batteries subforum here, you will find lots of helpful tips for Li-ions. It's typically recommended you store any Li-ion at something lower than its max charge state - apparently, this is better for the long-term health of the cell(s). Once fully charged, I typically run my cells in a light on max for a few mins, to drain off some charge, before long-term storage (although the experts prefer an even lower level).


----------



## BVH

*Re: Olight SR95 (SST-90) & SR95UT (SBT-90) Review: RUNTIMES, OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

3.84 to 3.85 Volts per cell is what all the experts over on RC Groups Forum use. Many of the die-hards will do this just for the 5 days between weekend uses.


----------

